# cryptoloop mount fails since upgrade of util-linux

## karmaking

I have a crypted filesystem in a file that I mount via loopback device (cryptoloop/losetup). Since upgrade to util-linux 2.19.1, it fails to mount:

ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: No such file or directory

This is reproduceable across several boxes.

In the release notes of util-linux 2.19.1, it says

 *Quote:*   

> losetup(8), mount(8):
> 
>   - uses /sys/dev/block/<device>/loop/backing_file rather than loopdev ioctls
> 
>     (requires kernel >= 2.6.37)

 

These files (/sys/dev/block/<device>/loop/backing_file) do not exist on any of my boxes, kernel is 2.6.38-r4. Maybe this is the reason. Any idea how to activate these?

Cheers

Daniel

----------

## VoidMage

I'd say far more likely reason is this bug, which was resolved as WONTFIX.

----------

## che

"You are not authorized to access bug #354451."

Does this mean that there is some security issue with cryptoloop/losetup and that there is no way to access those filesystems with newer packages?

edit: I'm using loop-aes, and apparently it's support in util-linux is not from upstream, but from third-party patch, which was dropped in 2.19.1. Which makes the "gone because of security issues" theory more likely. I guess I'll have to switch to cryptsetup-luks, or how is that thing called :(Last edited by che on Mon May 30, 2011 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

No, more likely somebody decided to incite a flame war there and admins locked the bug.

The bug was simply saying, that maintainer is tired of reading new patch after every util-linux release (and dealing with bugs stating the old patch fails to apply).

On recent kernels and cryptsetup 1.3.0, it's possible to use loop-aes volumes without loop-aes (at performance penalty - see cryptsetup page).

----------

## che

Good to know, thanks for the explanation. (Even though it's a bit unfortunate Gentoo users can't read bug closed this way.)

----------

